# Linux und ICQ



## BlackJack (11. März 2002)

Hab es endlich geschaft. Hab Linux zum laufen gekriegt.
Jetzt meine frage: Kann ich ICQ unter Linux installieren? Und wenn ja wie?


----------



## C.Bird (12. März 2002)

Wie hast es zum laufen kriegt hast a andresBetriebssystem nebenbei laufen?


----------



## BlackJack (12. März 2002)

Ne ich hab nur Linux drauf...
Hab zuerst mit win 98 bootdisk ohne cd-rom unterstützung gestartet.
Dann hab ich mit fdisk alles gelöscht und neues logisches DOS Laufwerk
erstellt. Danach hab ich dann Diskette raus und von Linux CD gebootet
und einfach installiert. FERTIG.


----------



## C.Bird (12. März 2002)

grrrrrrr
Ich würd gern Win und Linux nebeneinander laufen lassen!
Aber wie(Win XP und Linux Redhat)?


----------



## BlackJack (12. März 2002)

Hab ich nicht gemacht, deshalb weiß ich nur wie das in der Theorie geht: Du musst einfach von der CD booten und dann kannst du auf wunsch deine Windows Partition verkleiner um Platz für Linux zu machen. Mehr weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## C.Bird (12. März 2002)

das weis ich auhc aber bei mir zeig er dann immer fehler an: cannot use as primary (oder so irgentwie) 

aber egal wenn mir keiner sagt wies geht  dann lass ichs halt kauf mir ovieso ne neue platte da geb mich mein gnazes altes zeug drauf und dann ich mal alle partitionen löschen und mach mir 3neue...dann müssts gehn.....


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (13. März 2002)

Du kannstes aber auch ganz anderst machen:
Zuerst WinXP installieren, dann RedHat. Nachdem Du RedHat installiert hast, kannst Du den LILO Bootmanager benutzen und beide OS nutzen. Du musst unter LILO nur die richtige Partition angeben und es funktioniert. Bei mir hat es zwischen XP und Linux oder Win2k und Linux einwandfrei funktioniert.

Beide Installationen von CD starten und für XP eben nicht die ganze Platte partitionieren sondern einen Teil freilassen, sodass Linux inklusive SWAP-Partition Platz haben.


----------



## C.Bird (13. März 2002)

naja ...ok...Danke erstmal cih werds mal probieren wenn ich zeit hab am WE oder so...


----------



## creeper (14. März 2002)

Machs doch mit Partition Magic. Das unterstützt glaube ich seit der 7.0er auch Linux-Dateisysteme.


----------



## C.Bird (15. März 2002)

ok..danke nochmal..hab aber erst nächstest WE wieder zeit...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. April 2002)

*ICQ*

Also ICQ-Clients gibt's für Linux in Hülle und Fülle
Als da z.B. wären:
KxICQ (http://kxicq.org)
LICQ (http://licq.org)
KLICQ (http://www.hfun.org/projects/klicq/)

Ich bevorzuge übrigens KxICQ, falls es irgendjemand interessieren sollte


----------



## Warhamster (8. April 2002)

Und warum bevorzugst du das?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. April 2002)

Keine Ahnung, einfach nur so.
Wenn ich es herausfinde sag ich dir bescheid.


----------



## Warhamster (8. April 2002)

Jo, das ist gut.


----------



## TheVirus (9. April 2002)

http://gnomeicu.sourceforge.net/

Wenn du gnome benutzt dann ist das ziemlich gut. Kann auch das neue ICQ Protokoll


----------



## Warhamster (9. April 2002)

Ich hätte da gleich noch eine Frage.
Bedienen sich die icqs der icq Contactdatenbank?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2002)

KxICQ macht das mein ich bislang nicht, die KDE3-Version hab ich noch nicht installiert, aber die letzte Version für KDE2 konnte es meiner Meinung nach noch nicht.
Ich glaube auch nicht, daß die aktuelle Version für KDE3 das kann, da ich glauube, daß diese Version lediglich eine Portierung von KDE2 auf KDE3 darstellt.


----------



## Warhamster (10. April 2002)

Schade, dass es ICQ noch nicht für Linux gibt. Also direkt von den ICQ Erfindern.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2002)

Ehrlich gesagt bezweifle ich, daß das Original-ICQ mal umgesetzt wird.
Aber über den Wine (http://www.winehq.com) kann man das Windows-ICQ auch unter Linux laufen lassen.
Ist aber ein ordentliches Gefummel bis man den Wine dann erstmal so hat wie er soll.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (11. April 2002)

@reptiler: Das stimmt. Da habe ich auch eine Weile gebraucht und trotzdem läuft nicht alles!
Schau mal bitte in Deine PM's


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. April 2002)

Ich denke es ist vielleicht für alle Interessant wenn ich eine Kleinigkeit aus der PM an Digi hier nochmal für alle reinhämmer.

Der Wine hat bisher keine Implementierung für DirectX, das heißt, daß Spiele höchstwahrscheinlich nicht laufen, es sei denn sie verzichten völlig auf DirectX. Aber welches Spiel läuft heutzutage schon ohne DirectX. Selbst wenn die Grafik über OpenGL ausgegeben wird oder meinetwegen per Software-Rendering läuft zumindest der Sound über DirectX (soweit ich weiss, falls ich hier Käse von mir gebe würd ich mich über eine entsprechende Korrektur freuen).

So, weiter im Text.
Mittlerweile gibt es wohl eine Erweiterung für den Wine, die die DirectX-Implementierung enthält und damit wurde wohl zumindest Half-Life schonmal zum laufen gebracht.
Mit einer URL und einem Namen für die Erweiterung kann ich im Moment leider nicht dienen, aber ich werd mal suchen und euch auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (11. April 2002)

http://www.transgaming.com/news.php?newsid=25
Dieser Link führt zu Transgaming, ein Entwicklerteam das DirectX 8 in WineX 2.0 implementieren will! Meintest Du das @reptiler?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. April 2002)

Ja doch, könnte gut sein, daß das WineX war, wäre zumindest irgendwie naheliegend.

Danke!!


----------

